# Big processing day!



## PendergrassRanch (Jul 7, 2014)

My husband and I processed 42 rabbits yesterday.  It took us nearly 3 hours.  I CD-ed, skinned and then he gutted them and tossed them in the cooler.  The dogs stood by and stuffed themselves with heads.  

I then washed and soaked the hides in alum/salt brine to tan them.  I will flesh them in a day or so and then let them soak another week.  

It was a lot of work but we are so glad to have it done, have no grow outs to deal with for at least 3 months now!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jul 7, 2014)

My goodness, what a haul!  Congrats!


----------



## Kassaundra (Jul 7, 2014)

I saw this on FB.  Can't wait to see your blanket.


----------



## Kassaundra (Jul 7, 2014)

Oh I meant to ask how old were your grow outs?  Did you weigh your total?


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Jul 7, 2014)

Kassaundra said:


> Oh I meant to ask how old were your grow outs?  Did you weigh your total?



They varied in age.  Since I utilize the hides, I generally grow them out for a longer time. I believe most of these were 4-5 months.  We didn't weigh any but they were bigguns!  Some the Americans were HUGE.  Those ones get big fast but it took a while for their coat to develop.


----------



## Kassaundra (Jul 7, 2014)

PendergrassRanch said:


> They varied in age.  Since I utilize the hides, I generally grow them out for a longer time. I believe most of these were 4-5 months.  We didn't weigh any but they were bigguns!  Some the Americans were HUGE.  Those ones get big fast but it took a while for their coat to develop.


I am planning on a little longer growouts too since I want to get good hides, also I plan of forage / fodder feed so planning on being able to feed for close to free.  How is the quality of the meat at those ages?  Is it noticeably tougher?


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Jul 7, 2014)

It doesn't seem to make a difference in toughness.  We generally marinate or cook long and slow so we can't tell.  I keep my grow outs in tractor so they have access to fresh grass.  Little buggers eat SO MUCH. We were going through 100 lbs of feed a week so we are very glad to be rid of those 42 mouths.


----------



## happy acres (Jul 21, 2014)

I have several, about nine or so that I need to process. Thing is, I'll be doing it alone. Any advice?


----------



## Baymule (Jul 21, 2014)

happy acres said:


> I have several, about nine or so that I need to process. Thing is, I'll be doing it alone. Any advice?


First time rabbit butcher? It's been a lot of years, but I was once very good at it.

I had string loops hanging from a 2x4 nailed up. 2 loops per rabbit.

Dispatch the rabbit. I used a hard stick or hammer. I took the rabbit from the cage, hung upside down and stroked it's ears forward until it calmed down. Then I struck the rabbit, hard, on the back of the head at the base of the ears. Quickly I looped the string loops over the rabbits back feet at the hocks and hung it up. Next, cut off it's head. let it bleed out.

To clean; with a small sharp knife, start a cut just below the back hock. Pinch the skin up and cut around the leg, then cut to the crotch. Do this on both legs. Cut through the tail bone. Pull the skin down the legs, pull down the rabbits body, it will be like a tube. Pull over the front legs, cut off front feet with a sharp heavy knife. The skin will be off at this point.

Use the small sharp knife to cut around the anus. Cut a slit down the belly, being careful not to cut into the intestines. Open the cavity, pull the anus loose and drag out the intestines into a bucket below. Cut or pull free the diaphragm, pull out the lungs, and heart. Take the rabbit down, with heavy knife, cut off back hocks. Cool in cold water.

Just do one at a time so you aren't overwhelmed. Later, as you gain confidence and get better, you can butcher several at a time and hang them up from the 2x4.

Just remembered, when you make the slit down the belly, you have to spread the back legs apart, like crack the bones so you can get the anus free without getting poo all over the place. Might have to cut with the knife. I told you it has been a long time.....


----------

